# MTH smoke in Hudson



## bobvandno2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, Has any one replaced the stock smoke unit in a USA trains Hudson with a MTH smoke unit? Any tips or hints would be great.

Thanks,
Bob V.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't have one, did you TAS unit quit?

some of them were not properly electrically isolated from the rest of the loco

Greg


----------

